Ask HN: How does one design great User Interfaces? - iosdevelprss
======
cronjobma
I'd highly recommend getting help from these guys
[[http://fairpixels.pro](http://fairpixels.pro)]

------
LarryMade2
a) Look at the user interfaces that are relatable that you think are great,
take notes.

From those resources, design yours.

b) identify problems in your user interfaces; think of more elegant solutions;
research and implement

